# Anyone running a gtx3076r?



## GLIIII (Apr 28, 2011)

I was originally planning on running a pagparts billet 3071r on my gli, but have recently started to consider a gtx3076r. 

The car is an 04.5 GLI. Integrated rods, JE 81mm pistons, Calico race bearings, Supertech valves, Supertech spring and retainer set, etc. 

Just giving the gtx3076 a thought. Who is running it? What do you think? 

I'm looking for 400-450 whp. I know the 3071r will do that, but will the gtx3076 do it stronger? 
(Gotta get out front and stay ahead of my brother's civic or I'll never hear the end of it. Haha. :laugh::facepalm::laugh::wave


----------



## GLIIII (Apr 28, 2011)

Just stumbled across this little bit of info when doing some research. Looks like I will probably be sticking with the 3071r. 
http://www.enginebasics.com/Advanced Engine Tuning/Garrett GTX3576R.html 

Anyone have any more info?


----------



## panakamana (Feb 13, 2011)

About a year ago a friend in the shop went from his reliable making power 3071r to a 3076r with the same idea you have. Needless to say it was the other way around, turbo spools slower and we had to switch back to a 3071r... I think the 1.8 is too small for this turbo. 

Cheers :beer:


----------



## GLIIII (Apr 28, 2011)

Awesome info. Thanks for the help.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

stick with the PAG B3071R


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

screwball said:


> stick with the PAG B3071R


 this :thumbup:


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

Arnold wouldn't recommend that turbo to you for a reason. 
Not to mention if you are looking for 400-450whp, a gt3071r is perfect!


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

18T_BT said:


> Not to mention if you are looking for 400-450whp, a gt3076r is perfect!


 :thumbup:


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

I meant gt3071r.


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

18T_BT said:


> I meant gt3071r.


 Oops. I would go for GT3076R instead for the headroom. GTX3076R would be overkill, though.


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

This is why I ordered the HTA3076 - I'm hoping the spool is relatively close to the stock 3071, but I want to make a crap-ton more power. I've seen lots of 500-600whP dynos from the Evo guys  Sorry I can't give you any specific insight, as it's still in the mail.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

jbrehm said:


> This is why I ordered the HTA3076 - I'm hoping the spool is relatively close to the stock 3071, but I want to make a crap-ton more power. I've seen lots of 500-600whP dynos from the Evo guys  Sorry I can't give you any specific insight, as it's still in the mail.


 
the HTA3076 doesn't spool as close as a 3071, but it has plenty of top end power over a 3071 

the difference between the two turbos should be ~50whp up top


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

billet 3071r from [email protected] 

his whole kit is amazing. 

having the gt3071r for nearly 4 years and having cams,headwork,meth,intake manifold,etc,etc when i got my turbo converted to arnolds billet wheel...WOW...huge difference. massive..it starts making power waayyy down low. torque is smoother and broader,spool is even better and it flows quite a bit more. 25psi feels like what 35 used to be. 

:beer:


----------



## amorgio (Nov 16, 2009)

Vegeta Gti said:


> billet 3071r from [email protected]
> 
> his whole kit is amazing.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup::thumbup: Arnold set me up with his billet 3071. Spool comes early, around 2,500rpm and then goes into hyperspace after 4,000. No headwork or meth yet though. Meth will be the next step.


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

18T_BT said:


> the HTA3076 doesn't spool as close as a 3071, but it has plenty of top end power over a 3071
> 
> the difference between the two turbos should be ~50whp up top


 Say what? Only 50wHP with ~30% more flow than the standard 3071? No way. 47lb/min turbo vs 60lb/min turbo. Unless FP is just making that crap up, which doesn't make sense considering what other guys are putting down with it. A guy with a MKIV put down 550wHP...some Evo guys even higher.


----------



## zrau17 (Apr 21, 2010)

Seems like lots of people are still waiting on turbos to get any results :laugh: I'm in the same boat. Going from a GT3071r to a GT3076r. Money didn't quite allow the GTX3071r or I would have more than likely went that route.Hopefully I'm up and running in the next week or so so i can actually see what the difference is :thumbup:


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

my bare bones GT3071R pag parts kit was a FAST everyday street car.made plenty of usable power. trapped 120 on a tired motor, and if i wanted to could knock the tires off in 3rd from a roll


----------



## GLIIII (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks guys. Looks like the tried and true billet 3071r will be it to start and see how hard that civic attempts to pull out on the gli.:laugh: 

zrau17, an update on your turbo swap and the new power vs. old would be awesome!


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

jbrehm said:


> Say what? Only 50wHP with ~30% more flow than the standard 3071? No way. 47lb/min turbo vs 60lb/min turbo. Unless FP is just making that crap up, which doesn't make sense considering what other guys are putting down with it. A guy with a MKIV put down 550wHP...some Evo guys even higher.


 Makes sense as I got 486WHP with my billet 3071 oem cams and home made ME7 tuning.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

jbrehm said:


> Say what? Only 50wHP with ~30% more flow than the standard 3071? No way. 47lb/min turbo vs 60lb/min turbo. Unless FP is just making that crap up, which doesn't make sense considering what other guys are putting down with it. A guy with a MKIV put down 550wHP...some Evo guys even higher.


 You are right. It should be closer to 550whp on the HTA3076 vs a gt3071r. I also haven't seen a billet 3071r pushed to the max. I did see a dyno of one with 490whp (guy in Sweden) and a guy in florida on a t25 hit 475whp on a non billet wheel @ USP dyno.


----------



## zrau17 (Apr 21, 2010)

GLIIII said:


> Thanks guys. Looks like the tried and true billet 3071r will be it to start and see how hard that civic attempts to pull out on the gli.:laugh:
> 
> zrau17, an update on your turbo swap and the new power vs. old would be awesome!


 I will as soon as it's up and running. I'm almost scared to drive the damn thing. It's been sitting so long with no head and is finally back together, I just need a new DP made. My previous one with a new flange welded on hung a bit too low from the bigger turbine housing and would hit the axle on a bump. It sits like 1/4" away at my ride height. So once that's done, hopefully it starts, doesnt explode, then hauls ass down the highway like I want it to :thumbup:


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

18T_BT said:


> You are right. It should be closer to 550whp on the HTA3076 vs a gt3071r. I also haven't seen a billet 3071r pushed to the max. I did see a dyno of one with 490whp (guy in Sweden) and a guy in florida on a t25 hit 475whp on a non billet wheel @ USP dyno.


 ^^ The Swedish guy is right above you  

Those are the absolute max'ed 3071s, so you'd have to compare them to the max'ed HTA3076s, which are above 600wHP. Flow is flow, and increasing flow by 13lb/min is going to translate to more than 50HP. The highest numbers being put down on any turbo seem to be almost exactly 10wHP/lb/min. 

Until I max it out, I'll be happy with 500wHP though


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

jbrehm said:


> ^^ The Swedish guy is right above you
> 
> Those are the absolute max'ed 3071s, so you'd have to compare them to the max'ed HTA3076s, which are above 600wHP. Flow is flow, and increasing flow by 13lb/min is going to translate to more than 50HP. The highest numbers being put down on any turbo seem to be almost exactly 10wHP/lb/min.
> 
> Until I max it out, I'll be happy with 500wHP though


 Yeah, I saw that  Funny he chimed in wright as I was like, I can't remember dudes handle...just the dyno sheet 

I know Buscher did a comparison of HTA3076/3082/3586. In there I saw Buschur dyno a 2.3L motor on a HTA3076 and he said, this is "the" turbo for EVO's. He cranked boost to like 40psi and got 600whp and ~600wtq. Sounds like an ideal set up, but our 1.8T's don't flow like those motors. I bet someone could get close though :thumbup: 

Below is the HTA3586 at 33 psi vs. the HTA3076 at 39.8 psi 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v224/[email protected]/TurboOverlay102111.jpg 

OK, to the testing the three turbos used were: 

Forced Performance HTA3586 with a Tial .82 turbine housing 

Forced Performance HTA3082 with a Tial .63 turbine housing 

Forced Performance HTA3076 with a Tial .63 turbine housing 

Below is the dyno chart from the three turbos. I printed the sheet so each turbo has it's own color. Red=HTA3586, Green=HTA3082 and Blue=HTA3076 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v224/[email protected]/TURCOMP1020.jpg 


________________________________________________________________________________ 

HTA3586, peak boost was 33.1 psi, at 8,000 rpm it had 32.7 psi. At 3,000/3.2 psi, 3,500/7.2 psi, 4,000/14.2 psi, 4500/28.3 psi, 5000/32.3 psi 

HTA3082, peak boost was 32.7 psi, at 8,000 rpm it had 28.9 psi. At 3,000/4.8 psi, 3,500/11.2 psi, 4,000/23.5 psi, 4500/32.2 psi, 5000/31.9 psi 

HTA3076, peak boost was 34.1 psi, at 8,000 rpm it had 27.3 psi. At 3,000/5.9 
psi, 3,500/13.7 psi, 4,000/29.9 psi, 4500/33.1 psi, 5000/32.4 psi. 

More information of interest. 
This is RPM, then turbo, then TQ/HP 

2500 rpm, HTA86, 115/57 
2500 rpm, HTA82, 125/62 
2500 rpm, HTA76, 125/62 

3000 rpm, HTA86, 133/76 
3000 rpm, HTA82, 144/82 
3000 rpm, HTA76, 153/87 

3500 rpm, HTA86, 181/120 
3500 rpm, HTA82, 207/138 
3500 rpm, HTA76, 233/155 

4000 rpm, HTA86, 281/214 
4000 rpm, HTA82, 342/260 
4000 rpm, HTA76, 414/315 

4500 rpm, HTA86, 456/390 
4500 rpm, HTA82, 482/410 
4500 rpm, HTA76, 520/440 

5000 rpm, HTA86, 540/510 
5000 rpm, HTA82, 516/486 
5000 rpm, HTA76, 529/499 

5500 rpm, HTA86, 546/567 
5500 rpm, HTA82, 513/532 
5500 rpm, HTA76, 522/542 

8000 rpm, HTA86, 458/679 
8000 rpm, HTA82, 389/579 
8000 rpm, HTA76, 378/563


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

i have never seen a maxed out hta3076 on a 20v do 600whp 


gulfstreams is only a 1.8l. my buddy vic did 550whp/440ft.lbs on a [email protected] on c16 but it was a 2.0l, 3653 cams,largeport, 80mm tb, SEM,1000cc and so forth. 


57lb/min for the hta, hmm. and i feel arnolds wheel has pushed the 3071 past the standard 3076.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

thank you for that, i was going to link that as well lol. 

the hta76 is better than the hta3582, but have you seen then the posts from FP? their turbos are coming part lately...no bueno. 

guys are maing those hta76 numbers on gtx3071's now.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

Vegeta Gti said:


> i have never seen a maxed out hta3076 on a 20v do 600whp
> 
> 
> gulfstreams is only a 1.8l. my buddy vic did 550whp/440ft.lbs on a [email protected] on c16 but it was a 2.0l, 3653 cams,largeport, 80mm tb, SEM,1000cc and so forth.
> ...


 I never saw a maxed out HTA on a 20v either. I was showing what Buschur did. Totally different platform engine etc. 

http://forums.evolutionm.net/evo-dy...ing-hta3586-hta3082-hta3076-comparison-5.html


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

yeah i saw you post that and i was gonan do the same, but that motor is vastly different than ours. 

no 1.8l 20v will get 600whp out of an hta3076, even IE big cams,meth and E85...it wouldnt make it 601.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

maybe not 601, but reasonably close could be had with some modification if one was after the magic number of 600...i personally wouldn't run a turbo at the max efficiency of it's range


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

I think 600wHP is possible on the 20V, but it would obviously take a lot of work. The AEB doesn't flow much worse than the Evo VIII/IX head according to some flowbenches kicking around (not all done at the same shop, mind you). Might still need +1 valves and porting to get there. I didn't realize the 600wHP charts were 40PSI though  

Like I said, I'd be happy with 500wHP; 550+wHP is just gravy  If I were to try for 600, it would be with IE's big cams, an AWIC, and revving out to 9000RPM 

Vegeta, any links to FP turbo failures?


----------



## ArcticFox (Nov 4, 2005)

I'd recommend a GTX3576R over a GTX3076R. The GT30 exhaust wheel is a tadbit too small for the GTX 76mm comp wheel.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

brian from fp is posting then on their facebook.


600fwhp is just to much for a street car.

the gtx3071 is awesome. buddy has it, 20 psi at 4k. pulls like a god damn train.



Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Haha, I think anything over 300cHP is too much for FWD...that's why I have AWD. I'll check out their facebook for the failures. 

Sorry for all the hijack OP! Since your goal is 400-450wHP, I say go for Al's billet wheel 3071 - it will spool like a mofo, and is still capable of getting right into your range. If I didn't want 500+wHP, that's the turbo I'd be running :thumbup:


----------



## GLIIII (Apr 28, 2011)

What would the difference be between the gtx3071 and Al's billet 3071? Any difference in pull or hp?

jbrehm, no problem at all thanks for your input:thumbup:


----------



## darzamat (Jun 1, 2007)

so as i understood no one would recommend gtx3076 on 1.8T
then what is the limit of 3071 ? possible to see 500whp on 3071 with all supporting stuff ?


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

darzamat said:


> so as i understood no one would recommend gtx3076 on 1.8T
> then what is the limit of 3071 ? possible to see 500whp on 3071 with all supporting stuff ?


are you after a magic number? what if you get 480whp out of a 3071?


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

I got a gt3076r just got done with a huge build but I am still breaking
In the motor so in another 1,700 miles I will be hitting the dyno if anyone
Wants to check out the build the link is in my sig oh I'm shooting for 500awhp :thumbup:


----------



## darzamat (Jun 1, 2007)

18T_BT said:


> are you after a magic number? what if you get 480whp out of a 3071?


no i am not after a magic number , the only thing that i'm curious about, is 3071 capable to around 500hp.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

darzamat said:


> no i am not after a magic number , the only thing that i'm curious about, is 3071 capable to around 500hp.


Yes, it's capable of close to 500whp. A T25 framed 3071r put down 475whp in florida and a guy in sweden go even closer to 500whp. I think it's a page back in this same thread...he posted in here Gulfstream or something like that is his UN


----------



## zrau17 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm up and running. Just have to get some correctly gapped plugs for the 2.0t coils so I can give it some gas. I lost my gap tool so I just pryed my previous ones open a bit with a tiny flathead  I'm grabbing a set of feeler gauges from my buddy in like 10 minutes, retorquing the head bolts, then going at it.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

01ttgt28 said:


> I got a gt3076r just got done with a huge build but I am still breaking
> In the motor so in another 1,700 miles I will be hitting the dyno if anyone
> Wants to check out the build the link is in my sig oh I'm shooting for 500awhp :thumbup:


500awhp..hope you got meth,cams, and a stroker.


----------



## GLIIII (Apr 28, 2011)

Still in to find out what the difference is be between the gtx3071 and Al's billet 3071? Any difference in pull or hp?:wave:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

huge difference. search.

arnold make shis wheel,flows it,etc.

gtx is a straight blade(no major/minor) design.

the gtx is physically larger than a gt of equivalent blahblah.


search


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

I :heart: my billet 3071 from Arnold. I just got a new compressor housing for it. 0.70ar. 4" in and 2.5" out

:wave:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

i want the larger housing as well man..dammit...and a T3 version of his new exhaust hosuing..the .72 ar


----------



## LightSwitch (May 9, 2008)

Vegeta Gti said:


> i want the larger housing as well man..dammit...and a T3 version of his new exhaust hosuing..the .72 ar


I'll be doing a back to back dyno of the .63 Tial, and the .82 tial on his manifold. Once my setup gets here that is. That .72 seems to be the ticket though.


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

LightSwitch said:


> I'll be doing a back to back dyno of the .63 Tial, and the .82 tial on his manifold. Once my setup gets here that is. That .72 seems to be the ticket though.


There's a man who knows what a dyno is for - comparisons :thumbup:


----------



## bakana (Sep 18, 2005)

what does the Pag billet 3071r cost?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

*edit i meant to say if you buy the turbo from him it will be ~400. not sure if you have your own turbo. maybe a few bux more


----------



## turbo2.24.1990 (Jun 2, 2008)

I'd like to know what the differences are between Al's billet and hta's for the 3071. I can't believe with as popular as 3071's are across many brands that we don't have a comparison. Seems like if someone were in the position to upgrade to either one, its such a blind choice.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

18T_BT said:


> A T25 framed 3071r put down 475whp in florida


 lol. florida dyno...


----------

